# Can a laptop processor be upgraded?



## eddiebrock (Jul 20, 2005)

I bought a top of the line laptop right before dual core processors came out, and my slow processor is really holding me back. It would be great if I could just upgrade the processor without buying a whole new laptop or desktop.

My laptop has the Intel Mobile Pentium 1.7GHZ and the Nvidida Geforce 7800 gtx go. 

Is there someone I can take it to to swap out the pentium 1.7 for a dual core?


----------



## sickcars (Jan 18, 2007)

eddiebrock said:


> I bought a top of the line laptop right before dual core processors came out, and my slow processor is really holding me back. It would be great if I could just upgrade the processor without buying a whole new laptop or desktop.
> 
> My laptop has the Intel Mobile Pentium 1.7GHZ and the Nvidida Geforce 7800 gtx go.
> 
> Is there someone I can take it to to swap out the pentium 1.7 for a dual core?


Usually you cant upgrade. But you MIGHT be able to upgrade to something faster BUT you need to find out what the motherboard supports. Also not to mention you may have overheating problems since the cooling fan is not made for an upgraded cpu.

In theory yes its possible, will you be able to find anybody that will do it and be able to do it. Maybe not depends.

Ciao


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The dual core Pentium has a different socket. 

You would need a hammer to fit it, and it certainly would not work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's almost never a good idea to try to upgrade a laptop processor. All of the system was designed around the capability of the processor, so much of the performance gain of a faster processor may not be realized.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

kiwiguy said:


> The dual core Pentium has a different socket.
> 
> You would need a hammer to fit it, and it certainly would not work.


My first thought. Better off buying a new machine than trying to mess with upgrading everything to accommodate the dual-core...


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I don't open many laptops; but, it has been quite a while since I saw a laptop in which the processor wasn't soldered in.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Alex Ethridge said:


> I don't open many laptops; but, it has been quite a while since I saw a laptop in which the processor wasn't soldered in.


I haven't really worked in a laptop extensively, save for sticking in RAM.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, I've seen quite a number of laptops with the processor in sockets. My Averatec one has a socket, and both of the Compaq laptops my daughters have are socketed.


----------

